# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Mandolin blues/artists

## zedmando

Being newer to the mandolin, and being a big blues fan I recently discover Yank Rachell (Via Don Julin's Mandolin for Dummies book)

Anybody else have any others they can share all in one place for future reference?
(I have looked through the threads here, bu it would be cool to have them in one thread)

----------

bobcoe, 

Joey Anchors, 

StevieBGoode

----------


## StuartE

Rich Del Grosso is a performer, scholar, and instructor of blues mandolin. He's written a book on The Mandolin in the Blues

Jim Richter is an outstanding blues and rock mandolist and runs a summer camp for those styles.  

Also this Blues Mandolin site.

Johnny Young was also a guitarist and singer, but he played mandolin on a couple of cuts on the classic 1960s Chicago: The Blues Today. (3 LPs/CDs)

----------

bobcoe, 

Dan Krhla, 

Randy Smith, 

zedmando

----------


## Teak

Jimi Hocking, a guitarist, plays a mean blues mandolin.  Check out this video.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcPz5CsTc1E

And Ry Cooder, blues guitarist extraordinaire, also treats the blues well on a mandolin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdHXqAvOfXg

----------

Charles E., 

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

Thanks for the links & stuff guys.
More songs & musicians to check out.

----------


## Charles E.

Don't forget Martin Bogan and Armstrong......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM_0hvntvKM

----------

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

Thanks again...

----------


## Mandobart

Don't forget Gerry Hundt, a great modern blues mando player:



He also offers some good tips:

----------

Elb2000, 

Joey Anchors, 

zedmando

----------


## jaycat

> Rich Del Grosso is a performer, scholar, and instructor of blues mandolin. He's written a book on The Mandolin in the Blues
> 
> Jim Richter is an outstanding blues and rock mandolist and runs a summer camp for those styles.  
> 
> Also this Blues Mandolin site.
> 
> Johnny Young was also a guitarist and singer, but he played mandolin on a couple of cuts on the classic 1960s Chicago: The Blues Today. (3 LPs/CDs)


I'm sorry but that is the worst version of "Stealin'" I've ever heard. And there are a lot of them!

----------


## zedmando

> Don't forget Gerry Hundt, a great modern blues mando player:
> 
> 
> 
> He also offers some good tips:


Thanks for more stuff to check out.

----------


## Bert Deivert

Hi zedmando, check out the Blues Mando social group here on the cafe. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=99 There are lots of video links there too! Here is a Sleepy John tune that we did at a gig in Sweden. The original recording doesn't have Yank on it, but I do a lot of his material too. I have done gigs with Rich DelGrosso and Jimi Hocking as well but haven't met Gerry Hundt. Living in Europe has its downside sometimes. There are only a few of us contemporary blues mandolin players that have released albums featuring this music, and even fewer that tour featuring it, though there are quite a lot of folks that play a bit of blues mandolin in their shows. I have found Rich DelGrosso, Gerry Hundt, Billy Flynn, Jimi Hocking, recently Lino Muoio, and myself who have released blues mandolin albums. I hope more people pick it up! Spread the gospel of blues mandolin! 

SPECIAL AGENT - Bert Deivert & Janne Zander
https://youtu.be/aH2ELQGLPUY

----------

zedmando

----------


## ald

Don't forget the great Marc Woodward, who also pops up on the message board from time to time.

----------

Marc Woodward, 

t.drexel, 

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

> Hi zedmando, check out the Blues Mando social group here on the cafe. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=99 There are lots of video links there too! Here is a Sleepy John tune that we did at a gig in Sweden. The original recording doesn't have Yank on it, but I do a lot of his material too. I have done gigs with Rich DelGrosso and Jimi Hocking as well but haven't met Gerry Hundt. Living in Europe has its downside sometimes. There are only a few of us contemporary blues mandolin players that have released albums featuring this music, and even fewer that tour featuring it, though there are quite a lot of folks that play a bit of blues mandolin in their shows. I have found Rich DelGrosso, Gerry Hundt, Billy Flynn, Jimi Hocking, recently Lino Muoio, and myself who have released blues mandolin albums. I hope more people pick it up! Spread the gospel of blues mandolin! 
> 
> SPECIAL AGENT - Bert Deivert & Janne Zander
> https://youtu.be/aH2ELQGLPUY


Cool, on most forums I'm on the groups kind of tend to fade away--but as a place for resources that looks cool.
As for the video you linked to--I love resos--so adding a resomando or mando reso or whatever you want to call it--quite cool.

Thanks.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Lol! Thanks Anton  :Smile: 
Here's a couple of clips if you're interested - lots more out there  :Wink: 







Going into studio shortly for a new album (at last!) and hoping to be doing some gigs in the US in the fall.

Marc

----------

Andy Boden, 

zedmando

----------


## Londy

> Hi zedmando, check out the Blues Mando social group here on the cafe. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=99 There are lots of video links there too! Here is a Sleepy John tune that we did at a gig in Sweden. The original recording doesn't have Yank on it, but I do a lot of his material too. I have done gigs with Rich DelGrosso and Jimi Hocking as well but haven't met Gerry Hundt. Living in Europe has its downside sometimes. There are only a few of us contemporary blues mandolin players that have released albums featuring this music, and even fewer that tour featuring it, though there are quite a lot of folks that play a bit of blues mandolin in their shows. I have found Rich DelGrosso, Gerry Hundt, Billy Flynn, Jimi Hocking, recently Lino Muoio, and myself who have released blues mandolin albums. I hope more people pick it up! Spread the gospel of blues mandolin! 
> 
> SPECIAL AGENT - Bert Deivert & Janne Zander
> https://youtu.be/aH2ELQGLPUY


I'd like to learn some yank. Do you have any music PDFs that you can share?

----------

zedmando

----------


## David Lewis

Mike Compton (hi mike!). Mike introduced me to blind bogus ben Covington. 

You might also want to check crumbs book on early blues Jazz and country.

----------

zedmando

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> I'd like to learn some yank. Do you have any music PDFs that you can share?


http://www.mandozine.com/music/bluesmando/rachell.html

Get´s you started

----------

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

Cool, some more stuff to check out--thanks for sharing everybody.

----------


## Bert Deivert

Watch Yank himself play!  My favorite video on YouTube!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd-Kwg7RF0c

----------

zedmando

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Steve James is worth checking out:




And here's another vote for Martin Bogan & Armstrong:




And for Carl Martin's solo stuff:




Howard Armstrong was a little better known as a fiddle player, but he could play the heck out of the mandolin, too. Video won't embed, but follow the link:

http://www.wbir.com/video/2165555128...plays-mandolin

----------

zedmando

----------


## Bert Deivert

My two main mandolin influences are Yank Rachell and Carl Martin. They were both good guitarists as well and had some wonderful signature licks! I recorded both State Street Pimp and Kid Man Blues from Carl's repertoire on my own KID MAN BLUES cd from 2011.

----------

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

> Watch Yank himself play!  My favorite video on YouTube!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd-Kwg7RF0c


Cool video--and thanks to everybody who has contributed.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> http://www.wbir.com/video/2165555128001/40264761001/Web-Extra-Howard-Louie-Bluie-Armstrong-plays-mandolin[/video]


*Imagine you are 91 years old surrounded by women scratching your back ( 1:33 -> ) while playing mandolin

Awesome !*

----------


## Dan Krhla

If you get a chance, watch Howard Armstrong in Louie Bluie.  Yank's in there a bit, and Armstrong, as noted above, can pick the #@ll out of an 8 string.

----------

zedmando

----------


## Barry Wilson

Another guy comes to mind Andrew Hendryx. Not all blues but sure wails an electric mandolin

----------

zedmando

----------


## Randy Smith

StuartE,

Thanks for your post.  The mandolin site has a great interview with Johnny Young.  Anyone interested in his music should listen to (besides Chicago/The Blues/Today) this cd: *Mandolin Blues* (Testament Records TCD 6004).  This cd features Yank Rachell (four cuts), Carl Martin (two), Willie Hatcher (three), Ted Bogan (one), and seven cuts from Johnny Young.

----------

StuartE, 

zedmando

----------


## samlyman

I started getting into mandolin blues about 15 years ago and teach workshops on mandolin blues in the Pacific Northwest. I have recorded a number of YouTube videos of just me and my mandos... nothing to write home about but listenable according to friends, family and other people that owe me money (and expect to borrow more).

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdf...A_Ph_qw/videos

Sam

----------

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

> I started getting into mandolin blues about 15 years ago and teach workshops on mandolin blues in the Pacific Northwest. I have recorded a number of YouTube videos of just me and my mandos... nothing to write home about but listenable according to friends, family and other people that owe me money (and expect to borrow more).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdf...A_Ph_qw/videos
> 
> Sam


Cool, I've bookmarked this to come back to & go through the videos.

Thanks to all the others as well who have added stuff here.

----------


## Randy Smith

[QUOTE=StuartE;1380975]Rich Del Grosso is a performer, scholar, and instructor of blues mandolin. He's written a book on The Mandolin in the Blues

Jim Richter is an outstanding blues and rock mandolist and runs a summer camp for those styles. 


StuartE,

Thanks once again for posting the info about the Vanguard albums.  I've been listening to all three and especially #3, with Johnny Young.  He's incredible.  Anyone into Chicago blues would love listening to these.

----------


## mandobsessed

Howard Armstrong is the bomb.  I saw that movie on PBS ages ago (1992) and went out and got a mandolin.  $25 with School district 43 stamped on it.   I blame Armstrong for my mandolin addiction.....

----------

Charles E.

----------


## zedmando

> Howard Armstrong is the bomb.  I saw that movie on PBS ages ago (1992) and went out and got a mandolin.  $25 with School district 43 stamped on it.   I blame Armstrong for my mandolin addiction.....


Have to blame someone--he's as good as any, I guess.

----------


## Randy Smith

Hope this new info. Those interested in blues and the mandolin might be interested in these two items.

1. Google *PRX Blues Unlimited #165: Wind City Mandolin* for a two-hour show on the mandolin in later blues.  Lots of Yank Rachell and Johnny Young as well as others including Charlie McCoy

2. Muddy Waters' *The Complete Plantation Recordings*, CHD 9344.  This cd is from Alan Lomax's 1941-42 Library of Congress Recordings of Waters.  Five of the cuts are of the Son Simms Four. Waters plays guitar on all of the cuts and sings on three.  Henry Son Simms plays fiddle and Louis Ford plays mandolin.

----------

StuartE, 

zedmando

----------


## Bert Deivert

If you want to listen on Soundcloud, I have two of my blues mandolin albums up, Takin' Sam's Advice and Kid Man Blues, and a couple of tracks from the new one, Blood in My Eyes for You. IF you want to purchase a cd to support my music, just contact me. https://soundcloud.com/bertdeivert

----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

StuartE, 

zedmando

----------

